# 82 Maxima electrical problems



## Nordon (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
This is my first post and I am writing trying to help my 14 year old brother try to troubleshoot some problems he's having with his newly acquired 82 Maxima Diesel (I don't know how its an 82 and a diesel, as far as I know they only had diesels available in 81)

Anyway, the blinkers will work for a few hours, then blow a fuse. 
The instrument panel will go from having all of the idiot lights lit up, to blinking, to not lit up, depending on how hard he pushes on the gas or whether he is braking. 
Betty is not very talkative, in fact my brother has never heard her although the PO has. 

Any insight / wiring schematics /etc. would be greatly appreciated. I plan to frequent this forum, and hope to help anybody out in the future if I can.


----------

